# 1989 Trek 970



## Zian (Aug 1, 2019)

18" 1989 Trek 970. Mix of vintage, newer, and newish components.

Still dialing things in, but so far so fun.

Frameset, along with many of the parts were a gift from a friend. Thanks C!










Breaking it in on the Taconic Crest trail this weekend up here in the NE, and then off to Colorado next week to ride Kokopelli Trail!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Veery cool bike. See; it´s not the name on ten down tube or how much you spend on a bike. This guy gets it.


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

Now _that_ is a mountain bike, complete with a big ol' triple chainring! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zian (Aug 1, 2019)

Very fun bikepacking this weekend


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Zian said:


> View attachment 1284765
> 
> 
> Very fun bikepacking this weekend


Did you make the poor thing sleep in the SUBWAY?!!

Awesome stuff, good looking Trek.


----------



## Zian (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Very nice! Great looking bike.

We experienced beautiful days and cold nights on the Kokopelli this past March and again on White Rim this past weekend, so prepare accordingly.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Zian said:


> View attachment 1284765
> 
> 
> Very fun bikepacking this weekend


Great bike. I love retro MTB bike packing setups like yours.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice. The following year (1990) I bought a 970 for my girlfriend at the time. Stuck ringle cages and a Fisher Fat Trax 2.2 up front too... She rode it once and hung it up in her dad's basement. Bumped into her a few years ago and she told me it's still there.


----------



## Ecurb_ATX840 (Feb 27, 2014)

looks awesome, love the fat looking tires.


----------



## Zian (Aug 1, 2019)

Kokopelli's Trail, Loma to Moab. So, so sweet


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Zian said:


> View attachment 1286905
> 
> 
> Kokopelli's Trail, Loma to Moab. So, so sweet


Beautiful photo. Looks like you had good weather. Did the bike do well for you?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

old bikes make new tires look Yuugggee !!!!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

It's downright inspirational! Can you share details of the build? I like the bars, are they a threadless bull-moose type thing? And can I assume those wheels are 26? My retro ride needs a new lease on life, and I'm leaning in this direction.


----------



## DanoPGH (Aug 2, 2019)

I have a 94 or 95 Rockhopper it was my first real mt. bike I bought it new for like $400-$500 its Rigid and is still going strong I am tearing it down this winter for maintenance and putting alot of the parts I am upgrading on my 1999 GT XCR400 FS bike. that one i am modernizing with a 1x drivetrain thinking of putting that new Box prime 9 rear derailler on it. the XT and LX that was on it are going on the Rockhopper.


----------



## Zian (Aug 1, 2019)

MattiThundrrr said:


> It's downright inspirational! Can you share details of the build? I like the bars, are they a threadless bull-moose type thing? And can I assume those wheels are 26? My retro ride needs a new lease on life, and I'm leaning in this direction.


Full build specs are here: https://www.pedalroom.com/bike/trek-970-1989-41393
Good brakes and modern rubber help breathe a lot of life into these old, rigid 26ers.


----------

